# Should we try?



## Vlad75 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello,

We are a Ukrainian family of four (my wife (40), son (5), daughter (1) and I (40)), who have an opportunity to immigrate to Germany (NRW, Dortmund or Dusseldorf) under the Jewish immigration program that offers permanent residency in Germany. 

I am an English – Ukrainian – Russian translator/interpreter with university degrees in English-Ukrainian translation and foreign trade, and 10+ years of experience as an in-house translator with a large Ukrainian corporation. My wife is a university teacher of English, who has recently done her PHD. Our current German language skills are about B1.

All relatives of my wife have already relocated from Ukraine and Russia mostly to Germany. They say that there are plenty of opportunities for us, since Germany is the most powerful economy in the EU, while Ukraine is currently Europe’s poorest country. However, we doubt our German future and look for any relevant information and advice.

In your opinion, what would be our prospects in Germany (after integration and language courses) in terms of:
-	job opportunities, or acquiring a new profession,
-	integration for us and schooling for the hchildren,
-	influence of the immigration crisis on treatment of new legal immigrants.

Sincerely yours,
Vlad


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Vlad75 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are a Ukrainian family of four (my wife (40), son (5), daughter (1) and I (40)), who have an opportunity to immigrate to Germany (NRW, Dortmund or Dusseldorf) under the Jewish immigration program that offers permanent residency in Germany.
> 
> ...


Your qualifications are certainly a good starting point and your children are young enough to easily acquire the language and fit into the education system. Depending on when you'd move, you could probably ask for delayed entry into primary school for your 5-year-old and get in a year of nursery/Kindergarten to learn the language.

How well you yourself integrate depends on how much effort you put in, but with being from a generally European culture and obviously having an affinity for languages, I think you'll probably do well. Contacting the local Jewish community might give you some good insights.

Don't know about the last one.

To be very, very blunt, as a Ukrainian (and probably quite European-looking), you'd probably not be perceived as part of the migration crisis.

The General Council of Jews in Germany has expressed concerns about a (possible?) rise in anti-semitism in light of the influx of a large number of people from areas/cultures in which anti-semitic sentiments are often more the norm than the exception. 

Personally, I'd say go for it, you seem to be in a good place for being successful but only you can make the decision. Even if the Ukraine is a poor country at the moment, if you have a good stable job and income, your overall lifestyle might be better there than for quite a few years when starting fresh in Germany.


----------



## Vlad75 (Apr 18, 2016)

“Even if the Ukraine is a poor country at the moment, if you have a good stable job and income, your overall lifestyle might be better there than for quite a few years when starting fresh in Germany.”

Thank you for your reply. 
Further to the above quote, yes, I have a good, stable job, but the income (its purchasing power) is melting dramatically. In the recent two years the Ukrainian currency lost over 300% of its value against USD and the 2015 inflation exceeded 50%. But salaries remain flat or even fall. And that is not the end of the downslide, the economy shrinks further. 

On the other hand, what is our perspective with our professional background in Germany? Is there any demand for English-Russian-Ukrainian translation/interpretation services? 

Definitely, one should master German first to get any job. That would take a couple of years. In 42-45, what would be that first job?

German Russian forums say that Pfleger im Altersheim is the most obvious “carrier” opportunity. It is physically and morally challenging, and very moderately paid. Obviously, that is not me dream job at all. 

Could you see any other employment scenarios?

Sincerely yours, Vlad


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Vlad75 said:


> “Even if the Ukraine is a poor country at the moment, if you have a good stable job and income, your overall lifestyle might be better there than for quite a few years when starting fresh in Germany.”
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> Further to the above quote, yes, I have a good, stable job, but the income (its purchasing power) is melting dramatically. In the recent two years the Ukrainian currency lost over 300% of its value against USD and the 2015 inflation exceeded 50%. But salaries remain flat or even fall. And that is not the end of the downslide, the economy shrinks further.
> ...


Besides looking at possibilities of a future in Germany you have to consider what the future in Ukrania holds for you. Do you even have a future in The Ukraine with the situation as it is?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Vlad75 said:


> “Even if the Ukraine is a poor country at the moment, if you have a good stable job and income, your overall lifestyle might be better there than for quite a few years when starting fresh in Germany.”
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> Further to the above quote, yes, I have a good, stable job, but the income (its purchasing power) is melting dramatically. In the recent two years the Ukrainian currency lost over 300% of its value against USD and the 2015 inflation exceeded 50%. But salaries remain flat or even fall. And that is not the end of the downslide, the economy shrinks further.
> ...


I don't know, but a quick internet search brought up a few translation companies that offer Russian-English:

Ruscom: communicate in Russian

Übersetzer Deutsch Englisch Russisch, staatlich geprüft

My first thought was that you might be able to work as a freelancer or maybe find a job with an international company - possibly not as a full time translator but still using your language skills.

How much time do you have to make the decision?

EDIT: While a job like this one is probably not for life, it would certainly be a better choice/stepping stone for you than personal care assistant:

http://stellenanzeige.monster.de/Cu...7655.aspx?mescoid=1100010001001&jobPosition=2


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It is becoming increasingly difficult for translators to find full-time positions in Germany and without German as a working language, it'll be impossible. You could work as a freelance translator, however, the low cost competition from the Ukraine and Russia for your language pairs combined with the high cost of private health insurance will make it a struggle to support a family.

According to the grapevine Booking.com is a good employer and that call centre job would pay about 1500/month gross + possible weekend bonus. 

You should also keep in mind that especially at the beginning you'll be competing for jobs and housing with the other newcomers and there is not enough affordable housing nor work that doesn't require German to go around.

Whether or not you are better off in Germany depends on your quality of life in the Ukraine.


----------

